# Appletanzeige vor Signierung?



## placebo76 (26. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, wie kann man es verhindern dass im IE ein signiertes Applet schon angezeigt wird (FileChooser-Buttons), bevor die Signierung bestätigt wurde? Problem ist dass selbst nach Bestätigung die Buttons nicht funktionieren. Im Firefox ist alles Bestens.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Mrz 2007)

Ach, da isser ja! 

Besteht das APplet aus einer einzigen JAR-Datei und diese ist signiert?


----------



## placebo76 (26. Mrz 2007)

ok, hier eine genauere Problembeschreibung:

Ein Java-Applet, welches signiert werden muss, erscheint im IE sofort, wenn es per Ajax nachgeladen wird, obwohl erst auf die Bestätigung der Signierung gewartet werden muss. Aus Sicherheitsgründen funktioniert dann in dem Aplett nichts mehr. Wenn man anschließend noch die Signierung bestätigt (die in den Hintergrund gerutscht ist), ändert das leider auch nix mehr.

@al:

genau eine jar-datei und signiert


----------

